# Ghoulire



## DeathTouch

I started my prop called Ghoulire today. Actually i started the hardware today. I have the prop-1 program done and alot of the electronics done. Here is a few pictures. I want to say thank you to fick209 for her help on the coffin.

This is my templet for the coffin.









Here are a few pictures of the start of the coffin.


----------



## pagan

so far so good. can't wait to see what you put inside!


----------



## DeathTouch

I am going to put this guy in there. Thanks for asking. I have a prop-1. He will be controlled thru that. Getting him from Fright Theatre.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice start on the coffin, DT. So is the skellie going to move forward and back?


----------



## IMU

Very nice start ... and that torso looks cool.


----------



## fick209

Looking forward to seeing this done deathtouch, excellent start so far!


----------



## morbidmike

nice work coffins are fun to make I just made 1 for my funeral procession


----------



## DeathTouch

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice start on the coffin, DT. So is the skellie going to move forward and back?


Thanks everyone for the kind words.

Roxy,

I have enclosed a story board of what I plan for him to do. It is cheesy, so no laughing. LOL This is actually what I sent to Fright Theatre to help with the movement. They will actually weld the armature for you. Which is cool. The program is already writen. Just have to make it work.


----------



## DeathTouch

I have an updated photo. I am actually adding fabric to the inner chamber. I hoping to show pictures of that soon. Made a small bo-bo. The fabric soaked up too much of the glue. Should of used fabric glue instead. Oh well.


----------



## DeathTouch

I will wait awhile before I post again, but here is an update photo. Not current but close enough. Still have alot to do with the coffin yet to make it look good. Was told my half torso shipped Friday, so it will be cool to see it in the coffin.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

Looks great  I can't wait to see it finished! Good luck!


----------



## fick209

I like the idea of the red fabric lining, looking good so far DT and am looking forward to seeing it with the torso inside!


----------



## DeathTouch

Since fick209 ask for a photo of the half torso in the coffin, your wish has been granted. Of course I just stuck him in the coffin.










Oh I wanted to add that Fright Theatre has a new foam skull. I was able to get it yesterday. The one on the left has a new facial expression.


----------



## fick209

He finally came! It's a nice fit for him. Looking great DT!


----------



## The Watcher

He looks right at home in there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's looking very proud of his red-lined coffin


----------



## DeathTouch

Quick pic


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's looking good, DT, and your little girl is a cutie


----------



## DeathTouch

RoxyBlue said:


> He's looking good, DT, and your little girl is a cutie


Thanks.. Actually she isn't mine. That is my girlfriend's little girl. she just likes to help.


----------



## fick209

He's looking good so far DT!


----------



## IMU

Keep up the great work!


----------



## DeathTouch

I think I got the color right.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DeathTouch said:


> I think I got the color right.


I think you did, too, AND the texture as well


----------



## The Watcher

DT in the photo where you had him painted silver. I was thinking terminator! But he really looks great.


----------



## DeathTouch

It looks silver but it was just a reflection.


----------



## pagan

Progressing nicely!


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you much! Now I have to figure out how to attach the motor and controller. I should connect the servo first though. Would be easier.


----------



## scream1973

Looking good Mark


----------



## fick209

He looks awesome!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Awesome! Looking forward to seeing how it all comes together.


----------



## Kaoru

Looks like its coming along. I'm looking forward to seeing how the finished product will look like. Make sure you take a vid so you can post it when your done. Great job thus far. Is it jut the skeleton that will moving inside like that or will you be adding a body on this skeletol form?


----------



## DeathTouch

Kaoru said:


> Looks like its coming along. I'm looking forward to seeing how the finished product will look like. Make sure you take a vid so you can post it when your done. Great job thus far. Is it jut the skeleton that will moving inside like that or will you be adding a body on this skeletol form?


Thank you. I certainly will post video. Actually it will just be a half torso that looks like he has broken thru a coffin. And the coffin will look like it as broken thru the ground, with only the top portion showing.

The half-torso can move his head, and if you look at this picture you will see the mechanism(on his back) that will allow him to lurch forward with his arm and hand reaching out to grab someone. Well, that is what he is suppose to do anyway. I hope the motors will be enough.


----------



## IMU

Very nice paint work ... looking good.


----------



## joker

Looks great, nice job. What's the torso made out of?


----------



## DeathTouch

joker said:


> Looks great, nice job. What's the torso made out of?


Made of foam. That is why I had to have it. It is light weight and tough.


----------



## joker

How are the arms attached? Movable or are you going to have to break them and attach to armature for your movement?


----------



## My CReePY Garage

Very nice. You should give him 1 gold tooth. just for kicks.


----------



## scareme

Looking good. What's covering him? Moss or cloth?


----------



## My CReePY Garage

It looks this stuff from oriental trading company. This stuff has a million uses.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...roductsCatalog&sd=Supersize+Gray+Creepy+Cloth


----------



## DeathTouch

joker said:


> How are the arms attached? Movable or are you going to have to break them and attach to armature for your movement?


The right arm is movable. If you look over his shoulder in the pic, you will see where the arm is connected. That is the point where the arm raises and lowers.


----------



## DeathTouch

scareme said:


> Looking good. What's covering him? Moss or cloth?


It is kind of a thinner cheese cloth that I got from Fright Theatre. It closely reminds me of spider webs.


----------



## Lynn

Hey, DT! Stopped by and thought I would say.... He's looking great!


----------



## DeathTouch

I have been working on the head turn for Ghoulire. Needs a bit more work, but I am getting there. I think I can fix it thru the program.

I had to modify the program to continually move the head back and forth so I can make sure it works.


----------



## The Watcher

He is looking good DT. There is a creak in the sound on my end. I think you should record that for door and floors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he's watching a tennis game in slow motion


----------



## DeathTouch

Or a hot chick!


----------



## fick209

He's looking great DT! Looking forward to seeing him completed!


----------



## IMU

Nice update ... looks like he's progressing well!


----------



## morbidmike

are you using a key banger??? to control the servos the updates are very cool hes really coming together VERY NICE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## madmomma

I enjoyed watching the progression of this prop...very nice indeed!


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you very much. I am actually using a prop-1 to control everything. I am using it with a home made relay or relays.


----------



## nixie

Lookin' great!!


----------



## DeathTouch

I was suppose to work on the deck today. But found out it was suppose to rain. hasn't yet. So I worked on a few projects.


----------



## pagan

He looks awesome! Deck schmeck.. It'll still be there next weekend!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to know you're a true haunter and have your priorities straight, DT


----------



## madmomma

Looks great!


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you much!


----------



## DeathTouch

Update: Bad News! I found today while working on the motor section that the motor will not hold Ghoulire up. I could use a solenoid to do the job, but I am already over my budget for this year. I have decided that I am only going to animate the head this year and then next year I will move the body with air. Sorry folks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He'll still be a beautiful prop no matter how much of him moves, DT


----------



## DeathTouch

RoxyBlue said:


> He'll still be a beautiful prop no matter how much of him moves, DT


Thanks Roxy!


----------



## The Watcher

DT It is a awesome looking prop, even if it didn't move at all. But I know this is frustrating for you. We all have things we end up switching or changing till the answer comes. I don't know if you have tried this yet. But when I don't have a motor as big as I want. I will set a spring, so that it almost carries all the weight. I have had some luck with. It is certainly cheaper then cylinders, if you find yourself with nothing to do one day.


----------



## DeathTouch

Where did you get the spring Watcher? Out of maddness, I bought a solenoid today. Not sure when it comes but it would help stop my prop from retracting again.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

suprised i just found this thread! he's looking bad ass! can't wait to see the finished product! best of luck to you!


----------



## The Watcher

DeathTouch said:


> Where did you get the spring Watcher? Out of maddness, I bought a solenoid today. Not sure when it comes but it would help stop my prop from retracting again.


Ace Hardware has keeps them in those slide boxes. But I take them off everything people throw away. Rocking horses, trampolines, dish washers, almost every thing that has a door, will have one. They use them the same way I was telling you about. Kind of like a counter weight. HD has some, but ask them where they are. Each store is different and it can be a pain trying to stuff in them sometimes. Even old computers have some springs like on cd bays and stuff.


----------



## DeathTouch

The Watcher said:


> Ace Hardware has keeps them in those slide boxes. But I take them off everything people throw away. Rocking horses, trampolines, dish washers, almost every thing that has a door, will have one. They use them the same way I was telling you about. Kind of like a counter weight. HD has some, but ask them where they are. Each store is different and it can be a pain trying to stuff in them sometimes. Even old computers have some springs like on cd bays and stuff.


Thanks. If this solenoid doesn't do the trick, I might have to try that. Maybe I still have time, but not much.


----------



## IMU

It does look great without any extra movement plus it gives you something to "add" to it for next year!


----------



## DeathTouch

IMU said:


> It does look great without any extra movement plus it gives you something to "add" to it for next year!


Thanks IMU. Maybe with luck I can surprise everyone with getting this thing working. Because it is driving me nuts.


----------



## fick209

DeathTouch said:


> Update: Bad News! I found today while working on the motor section that the motor will not hold Ghoulire up. I could use a solenoid to do the job, but I am already over my budget for this year. I have decided that I am only going to animate the head this year and then next year I will move the body with air. Sorry folks.


Whether you decide to go with the solenoid or not this year, Ghoulire looks awesome with the movement he has right now. You've done a great job on him DT!


----------



## DeathTouch

Well, I am not giving up yet. But if I can't get this going I will have to throw in the towel.


----------



## PirateLady

awesome prop...with or without movement. The coloring is great on him. great job.


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you. They are shipping the solenoid. Wish me luck.


----------



## Daphne

This is looking great! I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## DeathTouch

Daphne said:


> This is looking great! I can't wait to see it finished.


Me too. I have sunken all my time into him and have not done too much else.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, I got the main motor working today. Just need to hook up the limit switches. But I didn't have the right nails. So tomorrow when I goto Home Depot for lumber I will pick up a few screws.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, I got the animation done. Now I can work on the coffn a bit more. Holly cow was this a pain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That head turn reminds me of the way a praying mantis sights its prey before striking - very effective.


----------



## DeathTouch

You are too nice to me RoxyBlue. When I win it big, I will have to send you and spooky on vacation. But only if I win it big, of course.


----------



## heresjohnny

Hey DT, this is looking good! Have you thought about trying to dampen or eliminate the arm bouncing? One thing that you may be able to do programatically is to lower the arm to the ground after it lunges out and reaches, then raise it slightly and slowely when you retract it. The ground would act as the 'damper'.

Can't think of anything off the top of my head to dampen it mechanically, sure there is a way.

Regardless, this thing is gonna scare the crap out of some totters!


----------



## DeathTouch

Fright Theatre was concerned about that. I told him I wasn't really worried about it. It looks odd, but the hand jerk might feak more people out that way. I will have to think about it. Maybe even some fishing wire might knock it down. Thanks Johnny!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

DT, great job all around, from the vision to the final realization. Glad you kept after it, don't think I could have waited until next year to see him come fully to life!


----------



## Lunatic

That's beautiful DT. Nice job. I love the movements.


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you very much.


----------



## Murdock

Amazing! Your hard work has paid off and then some!! (Fantastic sound track too) This is one seriously amazing prop!


----------



## DeathTouch

Murdock said:


> Amazing! Your hard work has paid off and then some!! (Fantastic sound track too) This is one seriously amazing prop!


Thank you. I actually thanked the artist for her song. It is a Midnight Syndicate song, but she did the lyrics.
It helped me get my butt out there in the shed to get this prop going. She told me thank you for putting her song in this short video. She is so nice.


----------



## The Watcher

Looks really good DT. I am glad you got it going!


----------



## Spooky1

The motion is great. I like the head turn before the lunge.


----------



## fick209

Glad you stuck with it for the full movement! Ghoulire is awesome!!! I agree with Spooky1's comment, and really like the head turn before the lunge comes at you! Great work, DT!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Someone must be paying your guys off to say nice things. Not getting as many comments in the other forums. Thanks everyone. Tried to finish up the bottom half last night but the mosquitoes were terrible. I had to close up early.


----------



## Daphne

On a side note, go to Target/Wal-Mart/Bass Pro or something along those lines and score a Thermacel (camping section). Keep it beside you while you are working. Mosquitoes will stay away from you so you can keep working and showing us more videos!


----------



## Nevergoback

Wow, he came out brilliantly. The lunging movement - very effective for a good scare.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, getting closer. Had to take girlfriend to have operation on foot so I have had to play nursemaid. Now I have to fix deck before it gets cold. I will never get this done. I got most of the coffin done. Still have to hide the motor. Shouldn't be too much longer now.


----------



## Just Whisper

I love this prop. You are doing a great job. When you are all done, I will send you my address with shipping instructions.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You'll get it done, DT - I have faith


----------



## Hellspawn

would it be possible for you to take some pics of the mech on that thing? id like to see how you have engineered the arm to raise.


----------



## DeathTouch

I got your PM. Let me explain here in case anyone else was wondering.

I suck at explaining thinks so bare with me. 
If you see a round filled in circle, that is a joint. I am using the images number system to explain which part is doing what. Any question pm me.

First off, there is a back bar which connects to the back of coffin. Seen here as #1 It looks like a Letter L in shape. Except the smaller piece is forked at the end. That is because it connects to Piece #2 which is Ghoulire's body. There is a bolt in there that allows Ghoulire's body to go forward and back.

Ghoulire's arm is connected thru(on picture) #3 and #5. That is actually just one piece which makes up the arm mechanism. But if you were to move the metal piece coming from Ghoulire's back(That is #5) up and down, then his arm would go up and down as well.

So that brings up to #4 on the picture. Which is another metal piece going from the back of ghoulire's frame (#1) and gets connected to #5. The motor gets connect to the middle of this bar. When the motor starts going to the left, it forces #5(metal piece from ghoulire's back) to rise causing ghoulire's arm(#3) to lower. Now, when the motor goes to the right, now everthing goes in reverse. Now #5 goes down and #3(his arm) goes up.

Now if you are wondering about the head turn, it goes like this. There is a rod form Ghoulire's head that travels thru the middle of #2. It comes out at the bottle of #2 and is bent in such a way to look like a handle. That handle is connected to a servo(screwed into the #2 bar) which makes the head turn right or left.

Clear as mudd?


----------



## Hellspawn

got it! thanks for the reply.

im trying to do something exactly like this but with pnumatics, its not going to be able to work exactly like yours, but you have helped me work through it more..

Thanks again!

** Actually, now that I look at it, I can mount my cylinder above #4 and have it do the exact same thing.
sweet, thanks for the help!


----------



## SuperCreep31

this is the perfect scare! i love the idea and the whole mechanism itself and i think this project will be added to my list for 2011!


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, I have the final day video for Ghoulire. Going to take a video of him in the dark tonight. Will post video. But this is him in the day light. Thanks everyone for the nice comments. I hope the Trick R Treaters like him too.


----------



## fick209

The Tot's will LOVE Ghoulire!!!! You have done an excellent job on this prop DT!!!


----------



## Murdock

That is one seriously sweet prop! I bet you get some great reactions from your tots.


----------



## DeathTouch

Thanks everyone. Ok, here is the final video. This is the night version. The only difference is the LED that comes on in the coffin. Not as bright in the video. Looks better in person. You might have to change the settings on the video to a higher format. I used a different format so Youtube wants to show it at 360 for some reason.


----------



## cerinad

That's really cool. Nicely done!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love this prop - the movement and the sound track work together beautifully.


----------



## morbidmike

this guy rocks well done


----------



## GRP

This is awsome. One of the better ones that I have seen. Is there a how-to??


----------



## Nevergoback

OMG just the video scared the scrap out of me, the sound effects are chilling. That really came out well.


----------



## Aelwyn

Awesome!


----------



## Spooky1

You did a great job on this guy! The voice over is perfect and I love the turn of the head before he lunges (I see you! ).


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you all. Yes I do have a how-to. I made it while I was building him. See link below.

http://www.deathtouch.hauntseeker.com/ghoulire.html


----------



## Lunatic

I loved it at the beginning and love it even more. Really nice job!


----------



## Warrant2000

I switched to 1080p HD, clicked on full screen, and pee'd myself.


----------

